# Coyote problems? Perfect time to snare



## thecritter (Jul 11, 2012)

Is anyone have coyote problems on their hunting property. Last year I took 6 coyotes off one bait site and 5 off of another. Now is a great time to start snaring. In my opinion coyotes are everywhere and really hurting our deer herd. If anyone needs tips let me know.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## center pin daddy (Apr 15, 2004)

thecritter said:


> Is anyone have coyote problems on their hunting property. Last year I took 6 coyotes off one bait site and 5 off of another. Now is a great time to start snaring. In my opinion coyotes are everywhere and really hurting our deer herd. If anyone needs tips let me know.
> 
> I would love to snare as I have coyotes weekly in my backyard. I have a camera overlooking a salt block and always have at least one coyote picture every time I change the card.
> 
> ...


----------



## thecritter (Jul 11, 2012)

A good place would be somewhere you could rabbit hunt. It has to be thick with smaller saplings or a goldenrod type of field. Place a roadkill deer in the thick area and wait for yotes to start hitting the bait. They will usually always take the same trail into the bait. Once they start eating the bait mark the saplings you want to hang your snares on with surveyors tape 5-6 ft high and place the knot on the side u want u r snare. Right before another snow go in and hang snares 10-12 in off the ground with a 12-14inch loop. It's important imo to go hang before a snow bc they are smart. I get the ez rider snares from Dakota trap line. You will want 1 at least a dozen on each bait site to increase your odds. I like my snares 15-100yrds from my bait site. Other questions ask.....If anyone else has tricks I'd like to hear as well.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

put leg hold traps around your bait site, We will set 6 leg hold around the bait to catch them some time we will get 3 a night.


----------



## thecritter (Jul 11, 2012)

What happens when the leg holds get snowed in?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

add salt or antifreeze


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I assume the snares kill the critters? I get lots of pics of yotes at my gut piles and a few dogs as well. Don't really want to kill someones dog. I want to start trapping them on my place but am leaning toward foot holds just for the reason mentioned.


----------



## thecritter (Jul 11, 2012)

Yes snares kill....The harder they pull the tighter the snare gets. I've tried trapping and caught too many raccoons opposum in my leg holds. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Figured they killed. I'm a dog lover, while I don't like them on my property I'd hate to find one in a snare. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I have heard that a domestic dog is smart enough to lay down and not choke itself in a snare, but I do not have first hand knowledge on that.


----------



## krustymc223 (Jul 19, 2009)

All snares used in Ohio must have a relaxing lock and a deer stop, or a relaxing lock system with a breaking point of not greater than 350 lbs. Snares usually only kill when there is an entanglement situation.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> I have heard that a domestic dog is smart enough to lay down and not choke itself in a snare, but I do not have first hand knowledge on that.


Well, my buddy's German Shorthair Pointer got caught in a 'yote snare last year, and she was smart enough to stand still and bark. We thought she might have got on a '****, so we hustled up there and saw her standing in a thicket. We called to her but she wouldn't come. So, I walked in there to see what was up, and I saw the snare around her neck. I released her and then removed the snare from the stake. I know you're not supposed to do this, but we were a little pissed! Plus, there was snow that had been down about 3-4 days, and there were no other boot tracks in that area but mine. Traps and snares are supposed to be checked every 24 hours! 

This happened at a fish & game club in western PA that we belong to. Later, at a bar near the club that is owned by a member of the club we got to talking to him about this snare. He wanted to see it so I brought it in. There was a name tag on it as the law requires, and the bar owner claimed he knew the guy and would return the snare to him, advising him to be more careful about where he put them. I also said that he should advise him to get out there and check his sets like the law says he should. Then, the bar owner tried to lay some BS on me about how coyotes are so smart that they can get out of snares like this! That's when I stuck my arm through the noose, snubbed it tight around my forearm, and wiggled it every way it could be wiggled, all the while holding the tag end as if it were still attached to the stake. That thing didn't loosen so much as a millimeter! That's when I told the guy that I'd had trapper training, and that type of closure, with a washer bent 90 degrees is designed to tighten only. The only way you can loosen it is by putting your hands on it from the outside. Don't know the PA trapping rules, but it doesn't seem like it would be legal in Ohio.


----------



## krustymc223 (Jul 19, 2009)

... Most washer locks are considered relaxing locks!


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

you can check your traps without going up to then. I will drive my truck and check with binoculars. When trapping foxes and coyotes the less you are around your traps the better off you are. You don't your sense left around as that will scare them off


----------



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

I have been snaring for 4 years now. I had the same concern since our property is bordered by many small plots with quite a few pets. I bought commercial relaxing lock snares and had an experienced trapper set our place and show me what to do. I still have not had a choked out animal yet. Even with some pretty hideous entanglements. You can avoid most incidental catches by how and where you set the snare. Just in case it is a big courtesy to inform the neighbors with dogs that you have snares out.


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Snares are becoming really popular. The oldest generation running trap lines,I have heard are still using leg holds. These trappers will catch more fur than I could ever dream of. This is the time for yotes, slim pickings for them. A road kill could yield nice catches. Bowman that sucks. I about fell over when my neighbor said he trespassed and ran his beagles on the property that we set our snares. Even though my snares were legal and he was not. I still would have felt bad. Pans freeze often with this crazy weather. Binos come in handy checking your sets. Less scent. So important. Best part is that you can set snares down at deer camp and kill 2 birds with 1 stone.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> I have heard that a domestic dog is smart enough to lay down and not choke itself in a snare, but I do not have first hand knowledge on that.


I imagine that it would depend on the Dog's Thought Process - once it is caught in a Snare... Panic? Calmness? Natural Fight-or-Flight Response? Die from a Heart Attack out of Fear? Chew its own Leg off in order to escape and survive?


----------



## thecritter (Jul 11, 2012)

Let's talk about who is snaring or wants to snare. If you think your going to catch your neighbors dog don't do it!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Jigging Jim said:


> I imagine that it would depend on the Dog's Thought Process - once it is caught in a Snare... Panic? Calmness? Natural Fight-or-Flight Response? Die from a Heart Attack out of Fear? Chew its own Leg off in order to escape and survive?


Madeye is correct. In Ohio the law requires a relaxing lock and deer stop. Domestic dogs will stop struggling and not choke themselves out. It's the same with a chain choker collar. 

Snares are cheap and effective. Multiple sites sell them. You can get a dozen coyote snares for about $20.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

thecritter said:


> Let's talk about who is snaring or wants to snare. If you think your going to catch your neighbors dog don't do it!


Good point.
Interesting thread, do you have any pics of your snares set up?


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Why would a dog randomly chew its leg off. If it was going to chew something it would have to chew its head off. Your stop has to be 2 1/2". After running around in a circle a hundred times dogs usually lay down. Just like being on a leash. They may die from exposure or stress. But checking as law requires, chances are good the animals will still be alive. Catching someone's pet isn't cool. But it happens. Blankets and your brother or uncle work the best. You reduce your chances by covering your bait, not setting within 150' and common sense. I would love to set my ten acres but most neighbors dogs including my hunting dog that trail scents my rubber boots might fall victim. Not taking that chance. Example: son sets snares, other son with him takes me next day to check traps. I'm leading I see this barn cat on a leash. Enough said. Cat was tangled and tired.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

We've caught a couple farm dogs that "never leave the yard" according to the owners. They asked us to set for yotes, then we catch their dogs. Both were curled up in a ball asleep when we got there & we simply removed the snare & took itthem home. Both sets were barely disturbed, showing they didn't panic at all, but both were leash trained, too.
They kept the dogs locked up for a couple days so we could trap & were not upset with us at all.
Coyotes on the other hand sometimes go crazy & can really tangle themselves up.


----------



## BilltheBaitCaster (Feb 16, 2010)

T-180 said:


> We've caught a couple farm dogs that "never leave the yard" according to the owners. They asked us to set for yotes, then we catch their dogs. Both were curled up in a ball asleep when we got there & we simply removed the snare & took itthem home. Both sets were barely disturbed, showing they didn't panic at all, but both were leash trained, too.
> They kept the dogs locked up for a couple days so we could trap & were not upset with us at all.
> Coyotes on the other hand sometimes go crazy & can really tangle themselves up.


Oops! That's kind of comical.


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Anybody watch those you tube trappers. They will give you an idea of the damage yotes do to fawns. When they catch one they'll tell you they saved fawns and partridge eggs. An outfitter down south hires this trapper a few weeks before the does drop. The set what they consider to be the foaling area on the property. Read an article on grey fox and muskrat declining quickly. Grouse down. Squirrels can climb trees. Rabbits, I used to jump on my habitat piles when I had the hankering for one. I can't anymore. It's called rabbit management. Fawns are taking a beating. Sounds to me that it's time for some get back.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

7 down & counting. Hope to get out after this nasty crap passes through.


----------



## thecritter (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice I haven't had tracks at 4 locations for last 8 days...where do they go? Do they just not eat? It's like this every year

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

They move around an awful lot & have a large home area. Likely moved to a new location within that range for a couple days for a different food source like old barn rats/mice or cats. They'll be back through in a day or so, that'd be my guess.


----------



## Big Doug (Apr 29, 2011)

I got this one during gun season this year. I was standing by a tree waiting on a drive when he came popping out of some heavy brush early. He never seen me standing right in front of him 50 yards. I'm glad he kept his canter steady.


D


----------



## thecritter (Jul 11, 2012)

Coyotes should run tonight with the snow being crusted over.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Why does crusted snow make them move better? 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

Our deer hunting group of 8 manage to kill 6 coyotes during gun season.....since season ended local trapper has snared 14 ( 10 males / 4 females ) all off of same property


shakey


----------



## thecritter (Jul 11, 2012)

How many acres is the property. That's a serious problem I bet the deer number are way down.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Brother went rabbit hunting down at the deer spot. Shot a yote. No rabbit. I just put my trail cam under the deck. Had what I think to be yote tracks trying to get to the heads and hide from butchering.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

bobk said:


> Why does crusted snow make them move better?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


The Coyotes could run on top of the Crusted Snow and move fast - whereas the heavier Deer would sink in the Snow and move slower... Perhaps this is what that Poster meant with that comment.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Jigging Jim said:


> The Coyotes could run on top of the Crusted Snow and move fast - whereas the heavier Deer would sink in the Snow and move slower... Perhaps this is what that Poster meant with that comment.


Thanks, I was trying to figure out what would make them move better with the hard pack snow. Trying to gather all the info I can on snaring. Snares are ordered and I have plenty of deer parts in the bucket of the tractor to hopefully get a few. We placed a carcass last Sunday and I put a camera on it so I'm excited to see what's coming in.


----------



## thecritter (Jul 11, 2012)

Got another killer off the trails today. 28lb female.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

thecritter said:


> Got another killer off the trails today. 28lb female.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Nice work there Ryan!


----------



## thecritter (Jul 11, 2012)

Bobk I wouldn't put a camera on it they are spooky enough and might not come back once camera scares them off. Also make sure you wire u r carcasses to a tree or they will drag them off.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice catch critter. Thanks for the tip on wrapping the carcasses. They did drag one off already. Have several things to check today with the fresh later of snow.


----------



## thecritter (Jul 11, 2012)

Managed to snare #3 today a maingy little female. 
Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Took the boys and the fox pro at 1:00 behind the house. 5 minutes on cottontail my youngest pokes me in the side. 30 yds across creek. Yote died the lead death. It's laying on the other side. Too deep to walk right now. Maybe it's cousins will get the hint.


----------



## thecritter (Jul 11, 2012)

Awesome.....I've only called one in in about 30 trip s out so I gave up and started snaring....

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Critter that's awesome. There has always been something cool about trapping/snaring. I get that I out smarted you feeling. Or gotcha. Lol. Maybe I'll start seeing more rabbits.


----------



## thecritter (Jul 11, 2012)

Not a bad day on the snare line. Put 4 more dogs on the leash today. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Nice fur. The one I shot yesterday was just like those. You go to the auctions with them? Your OP. I think your getting it done. Nice job. Some guys having problems might want to call you. If the state would let snares on public do you think you could clean house?


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

went out around midnight after I got off work to change out a battery in a camera with this cold. Dead silent and with the moon shining on the snow I could see about 50 yards pretty well. Got to the camera I was going to swap batteries and while trying to connect the leads I heard the distinct sound of wood on wood then branches cracking. At first I thought it sounded like a person so I drew my 9 and got down next to the thicket and just listened. Heard some more movement about 30 yards behind me near the tree line about 15 seconds after I stopped moving. At this point I'm a little freaked out so I hopped up into the shooting tower about 20 feet away and as I did I heard something bolt from the thicket I was next to. Saw the tail go into the tree line then had 3 dogs going off at me with a 4th coming from the opposite side of me toward cow pasture. There's an old fox den in the thicket I was next to underneath the hill the tower is on so I'm sure that's where she was sneaking up on me from. Had the 4th dog circle around to within 30 yards and stop to bark at me some more. I was considering a shot until I heard another distinct wood on wood sound coming from somewhere in the field below me and then saw headlights moving slow a couple hundreds yards below me and a spotlight turn on. A shot at this point probably means explaining I did not feel like partaking in as I'm sure the officer would have heard it and one of the neighbors nearby would likely call with their home being broken into over the holidays. The dogs didn't leave anytime soon either even after a little noise to scare them off. When I was about to get down to make my way back to the car I shone my light around toward a cedar group I thought looked funny and sure enough the big female was laying right there watching me. I will be back for these fellas soon enough as this is the second time this group has approached me in the last 2 years, same 2 I saw tonight were the ones last time something like this happened (pretty distinct markings on these 2)


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Screw that! I'd be changing the batteries during the day from now on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

thecritter said:


> Not a bad day on the snare line. Put 4 more dogs on the leash today.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Wow, they are really getting thick, as in plentiful.


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

update....total is up to 16 coyotes


shakey


----------



## thecritter (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice job ..remember those flocks of turkeys just 5 years ago that used to be 50-60 strong and now there's maybe 20? Call it a bad hatch I'll blame the coyotes!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## thecritter (Jul 11, 2012)

Shakey what type of snares are you using?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

Shakey isn't doing the snaring....just giving reports from neighbors farm....
I will ask the trapper next time I talk to him

shakey


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

wood knocking sounds squatchy to me


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

never even crossed my mind lol maybe there was someone out there messing with me. I did have that weird video last spring.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

bobk said:


> Screw that! I'd be changing the batteries during the day from now on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


you got that right try high noon


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

treytd32 said:


> never even crossed my mind lol maybe there was someone out there messing with me. I did have that weird video last spring.


In my recent trips out coyote hunting on the cold nights I have been hearing the same thing . I think it's just the trees popping and cracking due to the cold , I have no idea exactly why the trees are doing it . But that's what it is or the properties I hunt are covered in squatches ! That one night I heard it at least a dozen times but it still startled me every time I heard it .


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

critter,
The trapper is using Murray #1 snare from Murray Lures

shakey


----------



## thecritter (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks I'm using ez sets from Dakota snares.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

update....19 coyotes


shakey


----------



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm dissatisfied with my coyote experience this year. I got permission to use this nice property this year with coyotes all over. Then they seemed to dissappear for a while. I sat and called a few nights with nothing other than possums and cats. Then a guy started setting snares there so far he's up to 9 coyotes and 2 fox. There's still a little signs of coyote but doubt there's many left. It amazes me how many there were. But I am jelous and regretting not putting in more time hunting them. So I guess the moral is hunt the crap out of them if you think they're there. This property is only 150acres just really amazes me. But I am upset ha ha


----------



## thecritter (Jul 11, 2012)

Coyotes are extremely hard to call in. Don't feel bad just learn how to snares em. Easiest way to control them.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

can you snare coyotes year round in Ohio?


----------



## thecritter (Jul 11, 2012)

Yes legally but they prefer to catch their own food when they can.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## thecritter (Jul 11, 2012)

Tied up #10 today. Another female outta the breeding pool!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

UPDATE
final count 23
trapper pulled his snares this weekend


shakey


----------



## percher (Jul 26, 2006)

Nice work.I ended up with 21.I got 49 in three years.Get them all


----------

